# Satori String Length



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

WolfieWins said:


> the Hoyt manual states the string length 2.75" shorter than AMO length the material will be BCY X.


Is it 2.75" shorter under tension or loose? I would just measure the old string or order a hoyt official string.

JD.


----------



## WolfieWins (Oct 1, 2012)

The bow is on order and he didn't order the complete bow so he won't have a factory string coming to check the length with.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Do you know what limbs he is going to use? (long, medium, short) Just order a string by AMO bow length and not actual string length. Looks like LAS sells them by bow length? http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-satori-flemish-twist-recurve-string.html but you could contact them and ask to make sure.

JD.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I use a 60" official Satori string on a 58" AMO bow 
for my desire brace height.

I actually compare the official Satori string with a Stone Mountain string, both in the same AMO length, Satori string came up shorter.


----------



## WolfieWins (Oct 1, 2012)

MadJD said:


> Do you know what limbs he is going to use? (long, medium, short) Just order a string by AMO bow length and not actual string length. Looks like LAS sells them by bow length? http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-satori-flemish-twist-recurve-string.html but you could contact them and ask to make sure.
> 
> JD.


Yeah it will be a 19" riser with medium limbs so 62", he wanted to order a 60xcustomstrings string so I was trying to have a decent idea of the length. He wanted custom colors so we were trying avoid ordering a satori string for a length measurement to just turn around and order another string. My recurves are all 60" so the strings won't be of much help.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I use strings that are 3" shorter than AMO on my Satori with TT BM 2.0 limbs. They work fine.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

WolfieWins said:


> Yeah it will be a 19" riser with medium limbs so 62"


So with "the Hoyt manual states the string length 2.75" shorter than AMO length" and the 62" AMO bow length should be 59.25" as listed above.

Betting it won't be too short and if it turned out a little long but a few extra twists will fix that.

JD.


----------

